

Ask HN: Good VPS offerings from companies outside the US?  - MrGando

I want to migrate out of Digital Ocean, I don&#x27;t want my personal data under the US jurisdiction. Have nothing to hide, but that&#x27;s not the point.
======
mattbee
We've just taken the beta wrappers off [http://bigv.io/](http://bigv.io/)
after two years (we've been in business for 11). It's hosted in Manchester, UK
- £10 / month for 1GB RAM, scale to 180GB, real actual humans on the phone for
support, console access, choice of disc grades (SATA, SAS, SSD), command line
interface... OK I'll stop selling. It's really very good though.

~~~
mattbee
Though [http://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/2013/aug/02/gchq-
accused-...](http://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/2013/aug/02/gchq-accused-
selling-services-nsa) suggests you're not a million miles away from the NSA's
taps in the UK!

You can always ask us if we have government spies in our network. If I seem to
want to talk about the weather instead, it's a reasonable bet that we do :)
But not yet...

~~~
junto
Ehh, did you just reply to yourself? :-)

~~~
mattbee
A bit. It was more of a postscript.

------
windexh8er
Are OVH and Hetzner the top contenders here? I have things split across
DigitalOcean and Linode and am about to drop both - thinking a non-VPS
provider is actually the better route as I'm willing to pay if I have my own
server. Any good hosts in Switzerland? That's likely the best country to host
in at this point, or one of...

~~~
carloc
I highly recommend metanet for Swiss hosting.

------
junto
Hetzner: [http://www.hetzner.de/en/](http://www.hetzner.de/en/)

------
dossy
Why, because you think that foreign governments are going to respect your
privacy more?

Ha.

~~~
centizen
Well, actually - yes; depending on the country. But that's not the point. The
point is that your own country has to go through more convoluted international
channels to get your data.

~~~
MrGando
I agree. And I would also prefer my data to fall in the hands of a random
government with less resources than the US government.

------
npaquin
I've been using adelinahost.com for a few months now (my vm is in Russia). So
far, so good.

------
andyhart
We have UK-based VPS packages... www.hartserver.net/servers/vps/

~~~
mattbee
Why is your own web site on DigitalOcean in the Netherlands then? :)

------
carloc
From Germany, Hetzner is excellent.

------
SomeoneWeird
ovh?

~~~
MrGando
Hey there, what's ovh?

~~~
kurt_
[http://www.ovh.com/](http://www.ovh.com/)

